# Damon Jones



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

well i would like to say as reported by David Aldrige(hope i spelt his name right) The leader for the Rockets point guard spot is Damon Jones. Thats all he said about it. So Rockets fans do you think this will make the Rockets better or worse?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Anything that bumps Lue from potentially starting makes the Rockets better. As for Jones, he was a wonderful backup (and starter, when Ford went down) for the Bucks last season. He isn't a scorer, but he is very good at setting up other people. Basically, he would work well for you when you already have McGrady and Yao on the floor.

He was also 4th in the league in assists per 48, with his 5.8 APG in 24.6 MPG. He bumped his numbers up from 7/6 in 25 MPG in the regular season to 10/7.5 in 29 MPG in the playoffs. He won't be a star, but he's probably the best available options for you guys.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jones is solid, but he's definitely not a starting PG. He made good for the Bucks when he was starting this year after Ford went down but that was only a combined 32 games, I'm not sure if he can handle being the guy for a full season +. His job is made a lot easier with T-Mac and Yao on the team, but right now he's in the same situation as Kevin Ollie was last year. And as we speak the Cavs are trying to get rid of Ollie.

As a Sixers fan I actually have some interest in this Rockets search, if they run out of PGs, this would up the chances of an Eric Snow to Houston move. But there's a lot of fish out there before this would even really be considered.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I like Snow alot, but his contract is a bit pricey. I like Jones alot, and I think he will fit in fine. Altho Lue isnt a starter quality PG, he has experience starting and in the finals with LA. So he should be an adequate backup who could provide a few more minutes than the average backup maybe.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think jones would fit in really well with this rockets team. he's one of the guys(along with fisher) that i thought the rockets should have focused on from the beginning. he's perfect to pass the ball inside to yao, not turn the ball over, and hit the open 3s that tmac and yao get him. getting him would leave only one more hole for the rockets to fill(backup center).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's always the option of trading the trade exception to Seattle for Antonio Daniels.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Not after they lost Barry and didn't sign Fisher.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Antonio Daniels or Eric snow.

Those are the pointguards this team needs.


Snow is the dream. He'll fit in to a T and flourish in a JVG system. He's pass first ( look at who he plays with) gets his own, excellent defender, and a decent rebounder for his position.

He is kinda old but out of all the acquirable guards at this moment, he is far and away the best.

Next up would be antonio daniels.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Snow just got traded to the Cavs for Ollie and Kedrick Brown.

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/snow_040720.html

[email protected]#)(&)#@(&%)(#&@)$(&#@)(%&)($&#@)(%&)#@(&%!!!!!!

WHEN ARE WE GOING TO MAKE ANOTHER MOVE? THIS TEAM NEEDS MORE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is from Screamin' A Smith so take it with a grain of salt:



> If Snow had his druthers, there would have been more such times in Houston, alongside Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. If only the Rockets had been willing to deal Juwan Howard to the Sixers instead of Maurice Taylor - but they weren't. So Cleveland, a mere 45 minutes away from where Snow grew up in Canton, stepped up to the plate and became Snow's newest home.


LINK

Well let's say as a Sixers fan, I'm happy we got what we got for Snow instead of Juwan Howard.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why the hell were the Rockets willing to take on a PG with such a long contract who averages 2 three-pointers a year? I've always supported Eric Snow coming to the Rockets but since the McGrady trade I strongly believe we need to watch our spending on role players. Snow wouldn't be an ideal fit in a half court offense where the guards should be able to hit the long jumper or trey after Yao kicks it out to them.

And what were the Sixers planning to do with Kenny Thomas, Juwan Howard and Brian Skinner?

610 radio in Houston reported that the Rockets are talking with Charlie Ward's agent. Damon Jones is apparently to expensive for the Miami Heat, and Mike James is also asking for a big contract so right it looks as if the Rockets are either going to use their trade exception on a PG or pick up Ward.


----------

